# Camera Import Defaults No Longer Working



## Jack Worsnop (Feb 14, 2018)

Lightroom Classic version: 7.2 [ 1156743 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Language setting: en
Operating system: Windows 10 - Home Premium Edition
Version: 10.0.14393
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 4.2 GHz
Built-in memory: 32706.9 MB


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 14, 2018)

They should still work. How does this screenshot tell us that they don't?


----------



## Jack Worsnop (Feb 14, 2018)

The screenshot was only to indicate what I was doing.  I had values set before the update for Camera Standard, Remove Chromatic Aberration, and Enable Profile Correction based on camera type, Canon and Sony.  These were gone after updating to 7.2.  I then reset by editing a photo from each camera in the Develop module and saved as per the screenshot.  On importing new photos from both cameras the settings had returned to the default values.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 14, 2018)

You haven't applied a develop preset on import by any chance? That's the most common cause of a problem like this.


----------

